# What kind of bird is it?



## CharlieD (Apr 17, 2015)

What kind of bird is it?


----------



## Cheryl J (Apr 17, 2015)

Ring necked dove.  
They are abundant here, and a pair are now building a nest in one of my trees.


----------



## Andy M. (Apr 17, 2015)

It's a dove.  I'm not sure what type.  It could be a mourning dove.


----------



## Kayelle (Apr 17, 2015)

Yep, we have a lot of them too..ring neck Dove. I love the cooing sound they make.


----------



## Addie (Apr 17, 2015)

Andy M. said:


> It's a dove.  I'm not sure what type.  It could be a mourning dove.



I have never seen one this far east, have you Andy?


----------



## Katie H (Apr 17, 2015)

Charlie, with that dark slash on its neck, it's a ring-necked dove.  Mourning doves don't have anything on their necks.  They are uniformly grey.


----------



## Andy M. (Apr 17, 2015)

Addie said:


> I have never seen one this far east, have you Andy?




All the time Addie!  Out in the suburbs, we don't have pigeons, we have doves.


----------



## taxlady (Apr 17, 2015)

Andy M. said:


> All the time Addie!  Out in the suburbs, we don't have pigeons, we have doves.


Same here, though we are slightly further west than Boston.


----------



## Addie (Apr 17, 2015)

Andy M. said:


> All the time Addie!  Out in the suburbs, we don't have pigeons, we have doves.



Honolulu has white doves. Almost as plentiful as city pigeons.


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Apr 17, 2015)

Addie said:


> I have never seen one this far east, have you Andy?


We have doves out here in the MA frontier, too. Mourning doves. I have yet to see one cry, so I don't know why they're considered "mourning".




I know, I know, it's because of the sound of their call.


----------



## Kayelle (Apr 18, 2015)

So the $64,000 question is where was the picture taken Charlie?


----------



## Wyshiepoo (Apr 18, 2015)

No Kayelle, the $64,000 question is "what would it taste like with a nice sauce?"


----------



## bethzaring (Apr 18, 2015)

Wyshiepoo said:


> No Kayelle, the $64,000 question is "what would it taste like with a nice sauce?"


 
This bird is widely hunted where I come from.

Additional Days Added To Ohio Dove Hunting Season - Wide Open Spaces


----------



## Katie H (Apr 18, 2015)

Cooking Goddess said:


> We have doves out here in the MA frontier, too. Mourning doves. I have yet to see one cry, so I don't know why they're considered "mourning".
> 
> 
> 
> I know, I know, it's because of the sound of their call.





They're called mourning doves because their cry is quite mournful,  almost sad.  We have several "couples" who, every spring, nest in the  fruit trees next to our front porch.  I enjoy their call, but am  occasionally saddened by it.  You know what I mean, then, Cooking  Goddess.  Hard to describe.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Apr 18, 2015)

Wyshiepoo said:


> No Kayelle, the $64,000 question is "what would it taste like with a nice sauce?"




Like Spotted Owl...


it's a joke, they are a protected species...


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Apr 18, 2015)

Katie H said:


> They're called mourning doves because their cry is quite mournful,  almost sad...


Guess you couldn't read my fine print, Katie.  We actually have had up to 9-10 mourning doves in our back yard at a time. They do some "calls", but most times they are so busy picking seed from the ground they are quiet.

I have to admit, they are so much prettier to look at than the city pigeons that were so prevalent in our yards back in OH.


----------



## Wyshiepoo (Apr 18, 2015)

I also rather like the fact that right next to where it says "what bird is it?" I can tweet it!


Although being a dove I assume it coos more than it tweets..


----------



## Mad Cook (Apr 18, 2015)

CharlieD said:


> What kind of bird is it?


It's a collared dove. I have a pair in my garden every spring. They were on the drive when I came home this evening.


They've only nested in Britain since the 1950s and are a fairly recent arrival in the US!


----------



## Katie H (Apr 18, 2015)

Mad Cook said:


> It's a collared dove. I have a pair in my garden every spring. They were on the drive when I came home this evening.
> 
> 
> They've only nested in Britain since the 1950s and are a fairly recent arrival in the US!



Ring-necked doves are commonly a uniform, pale grey, which seems to be what Charlie photographed.  Collared doves are darker and a bit larger.  They both display the same sort of dark slash on the back of their necks.


----------



## CharlieD (Apr 18, 2015)

I was in Miami. Not sure if I ever seen them in MN. But it's true they are very pretty. 


Sent from my iPhone using Discuss Cooking


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Apr 18, 2015)

Charlie, depending on where you live in MN, you probably have mourning doves near. The MN Department of Natural Resources has a nice article and map that talks about them in your state. I was able to link to just the map:


----------



## Dawgluver (Apr 18, 2015)

We're a state south of you, Charlie, and we have many mourning doves.  We have several bird feeders, and the doves like to feed from the ground.  We love seeing the nesting pairs.


----------



## Kayelle (Apr 18, 2015)

Yes Charlie, they are a beautiful little timid bird, and generally quite friendly to humans. I can't understand why they are hunted, as the very small little breast is the only thing worth eating. I'd have to be very very hungry.


----------



## Dawgluver (Apr 18, 2015)

I don't get it either, Kay.  The meat you'd get is about the size of a large french fry.  There's a big push to allow hunting them here.


----------



## Mad Cook (Apr 19, 2015)

Kayelle said:


> Yes Charlie, they are a beautiful little timid bird, and generally quite friendly to humans. I can't understand why they are hunted, as the very small little breast is the only thing worth eating. I'd have to be very very hungry.


 Considered to be an "invasive "species in some areas so shooting is possibly allowed to keep numbers down and if you have to kill something it's better to put the corpse to some good use.


----------



## taxlady (Apr 19, 2015)

Mad Cook said:


> Considered to be an "invasive "species in some areas so shooting is possibly allowed to keep numbers down and if you have to kill something it's better to put the corpse to some good use.


Agreed. They can also become a nuisance when the predators that normally keep their populations under control disappear or drop in numbers.


----------



## Addie (Apr 19, 2015)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gbkOqgvqId0

Looks just like the one in Charlie's picture.


----------



## CharlieD (Apr 19, 2015)

My grandma used to make awesome pigeons. So tasty. I would never touch one. 


Sent from my iPhone using Discuss Cooking


----------



## CharlieD (Apr 19, 2015)

Thank you everybody 


Sent from my iPhone using Discuss Cooking


----------



## Cheryl J (Apr 20, 2015)

My ex was a hunter and would bring home dove now and then.  It's a dark meated little bird.  We used to wrap the little breasts in bacon, skewer them, and put them on the grill.  That was a few decades ago in another life.   I do recall them being pretty tasty that way. 

Nowadays I just like listening to them coo and watching them build nests with their mates and raise their young.


----------



## Wyshiepoo (Apr 20, 2015)

Dawgluver said:


> I don't get it either, Kay. The meat you'd get is about the size of a large french fry. There's a big push to allow hunting them here.


 
I think dove and pigeon are related?


A friend goes shooting, and when he gets enough he makes pigeon burgers, they are absolutely delicious I must get the recipe off of him sometime.


----------



## CharlieD (Apr 20, 2015)

Doves and pigeons are related. As the mater of fact in Russian there is no separate word for Dove, it's simply called pigeon. 


Sent from my iPad using Discuss Cooking


----------



## taxlady (Apr 20, 2015)

This is what Wikipedia says, 

"In ornithological practice, "dove" tends to be used for smaller species  and "pigeon" for larger ones, but this is in no way consistently  applied ..."


----------



## Zagut (Apr 20, 2015)

They can be very tasty.  So that's what kind of bird it is. "Tasty" 

We used to call them G.I. Joe turkeys. 

You need more then one for a meal but a good day hunting should bring you that.


----------



## Gravy Queen (Apr 21, 2015)

Mad Cook said:


> It's a collared dove. I have a pair in my garden every spring. They were on the drive when I came home this evening.
> 
> 
> They've only nested in Britain since the 1950s and are a fairly recent arrival in the US!




I agree MC this looks exactly like the collared doves I frequently have in my garden .


----------



## FoodieFanatic (Sep 13, 2015)

This is one of the beautiful Mourning Doves that frequent my bird sanctuary daily.  They travel in a flock of 10-12 with their babies.  Absolutely one of my favorite birds, next to the Bushtits.  Those are very tiny birds that travel in flocks of 12-20+ They visit the suet cake daily and will be within two feet of me.  Just adorable!  I do a bird study for Cornell University and it is one of the most rewarding things that I do daily.  I have feeders and bird baths and check on them throughout the day to be sure they are full.  During our drought this summer (hence the brown lawn) I even had a Red Tailed Hawk at the bird bath getting a drink!  There was no water to be found so I constantly had birds and squirrels splashing around.  So much fun watching them be so happy.


----------



## medtran49 (Sep 13, 2015)

CharlieD said:


> I was in Miami. Not sure if I ever seen them in MN. But it's true they are very pretty.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Discuss Cooking


 
At the old house in South Broward, county just north and west of Miami-Dade, we had one that would sit on the fence for a good amount of time daily.  I called it a flying softball.  That was the fattest dove I ever saw.  Surprised it could actually fly.


----------



## FoodieFanatic (Sep 13, 2015)

medtran49 said:


> At the old house in South Broward, county just north and west of Miami-Dade, we had one that would sit on the fence for a good amount of time daily.  I called it a flying softball.  That was the fattest dove I ever saw.  Surprised it could actually fly.



The reason is the mate leaves them in one spot while they forge for food. They return for them hours later. 
We had a sad incident with one that was left on a flagstone and was waiting for their mate. A hawk came swooping in and killed it. Hawks de-feather their prey so when the mate returned there was a pile of feathers. It started to pick threw the feathers and the realized its mate was gone. It took one white feather, put it on top of the pile and just stared at it. I was crying so hard watching this. I know it's the cycle of life but so hard to witness . Then it flew to the roof and sat there for a good 25 minutes, later that day the spouse and baby returned. Looked at the pile for a minute and flew off. They were saying their last good byes . So sad,


----------



## taxlady (Sep 13, 2015)

FoodieFanatic said:


> This is one of the beautiful Mourning Doves that frequent my bird sanctuary daily.  They travel in a flock of 10-12 with their babies.  Absolutely one of my favorite birds, next to the Bushtits.  Those are very tiny birds that travel in flocks of 12-20+ They visit the suet cake daily and will be within two feet of me.  Just adorable!  I do a bird study for Cornell University and it is one of the most rewarding things that I do daily.  I have feeders and bird baths and check on them throughout the day to be sure they are full.  During our drought this summer (hence the brown lawn) I even had a Red Tailed Hawk at the bird bath getting a drink!  There was no water to be found so I constantly had birds and squirrels splashing around.  So much fun watching them be so happy.


Sounds wonderful. And, a hawk at the water! Wow!


----------



## medtran49 (Sep 13, 2015)

FoodieFanatic said:


> The reason is the mate leaves them in one spot while they forge for food. They return for them hours later.
> ,


 
Well, if that's the case, it was a really bad place to stay.  We were close to western edge of Everglades and there were red-tailed hawks everywhere, as well as a couple of bald eagles (depending on time of year) flying around.  In fact, 1 day a red-tailed hawk actually caught something in our yard, probably a rat or squirrel as we had those too when the avocados on our tree were edible.  Freaked me out.  I was going into kitchen and saw something out of the corner of my eye in the yard, looked and there was a hawk flopping around in the yard.  Thinking it was hurt, I went outside to look and see what needed to be done, but then realized it had something in its talons.  It tried to take off with its prey, but couldn't get altitude (low branched but tall tree in the way) to clear the wood privacy fence, landed beside it on the other side of the yard, then finally managed to take off over the lower chain link that faced the lake in the backyard.


----------



## FoodieFanatic (Sep 13, 2015)

I had one dive at my head! Scary! They will snatch small dogs so our dog rarely goes out back unless we hold her. One picked up a Pomeranian flew off with it but then dropped it in street! The dog survived but was very shaken up. A driver stopped who saw what happened and rescued her from the street.


----------



## CraigC (Sep 17, 2015)

Charlie, if you ever get down to the Redlands during hunting season, you can see lots of that dove sub-spieces. But what is really funny are the hunters in camo, sitting on overturned 5 gallon buckets, in the middle of a harvested corn field, with their shotguns waiting for fly overs.


----------

